# Sp101 Holster



## DOND (Feb 16, 2007)

Where Can I Get A Iwb Holster For A Sp101 3'" 38 Sp


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i use a $10 uncle mikes IWB every dayfor my sp101. i got the size 15 so that the revolver sits a little lower inside my pants. it makes it very secure, but still easily pulled loose when you need it. i love it. give it a try, if it doesn't work for you, you're only out $10.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When I had my SP 101 I used a simple IWB with a J-hook on the belt made by Galco. It worked great. Just be sure you got a good belt as it makes all the difference in the world. Good luck.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

This Tucker Heritage is one of the most comfortable IWB designs I have ever worn. Here is my 3" SP-101 in that holster. The Tucker line of holsters are very well made, here in Texas, and priced reasonably. Give them a try....I dont think you will be disappointed.

tex


----------

